# Sewer Vent/Cleanout in Yard - Can I Cap and Cover?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Imo, whether it's a vent or cleanout, I wouldn't permanently cut, cap, and bury it, it needs to be accessible.

Please wait for one of the plumbers to respond, they will know for sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## benshouse (Jan 6, 2009)

jmon said:


> Imo, whether it's a vent or cleanout, I wouldn't permanently cut, cap, or bury it, it needs to be accessible.
> 
> Please wait for one of the plumbers to respond, they will know for sure what to do. Thanks.


Well It wouldnt be inaccessible, it would just be flush with the ground and buried under 6+ inches of playground mulch (which can be brush away). However it would likely lose the "venting" capibility which would that even do anything given that its likely lower than any fixutre in my house. The basement toilet might be lower then the top of this vent but I have a roof vent for the house.

I figured this was an access that if it were in a street or sidewalk would be capped with a manhole....However I'm not a plumber; which is why I'm here.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Good thinking coming to this forum. There are some excellent plumbers here that will give you advice on how to proceed. Please give them time to respond. Thanks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you sure that is a sewer, it looks like a well cap to me. What is the diameter?


----------



## benshouse (Jan 6, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Are you sure that is a sewer, it looks like a well cap to me. What is the diameter?


I believe its 4" DIA. No more than 6".

Its not a well or an old well. We have township water. Its not a septic system vent. 

I did ask if this was some oil tank vent when we bought the house but several people said no. The sewer line runs along the back line of the house. I have seen these in many houses in the area. I have read elsewhere that it is for sewer access/clean out.

The house was built in the mid 50's.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Make sure you take measurements and store them. Min of 2. It might be 5 years before you need them.


----------



## Tom738 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ghostmaker said:


> Make sure you take measurements and store them. Min of 2. It might be 5 years before you need them.


Good idea! Although I would add, don't just store them, also put a copy with a note right where your sewer main (or other sewer you think it is coming from) goes below grade/becomes inaccessible in the house/crawlspace/etc...

That way if you forget (entirely possible over a couple of years) or a future owner has a problem or a plumber is working on it in an emergency when you weren't available, the information is there...


----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd cut it down, if necessary, but I would also surround it with an irrigation valve box and slap an irrigation valve cover on it.


----------

